

Google Maps: Route from NY to Japan - tomerico
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=New%20York&daddr=Japan&hl=en&geocode=FR1AbQIdK8KW-yk7CD_TpU_CiTFi_nfhBo8LyA;FRhxKAIdfJI9CCkvGX_XD05nN

======
telemachos
Not only is this a fun Easter egg, but it seems to vary. I would swear that
you used to be able to do New York to London (by car), but that no longer
works.

Sure enough, the nice folks at Googlesystem wrote about it:
[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2007/03/google-maps-
shows-f...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2007/03/google-maps-shows-funny-
directions.html)

------
veqon
Ok that was funny. So I thought I try one out.

from: Los Angeles to: Honolulu

It suggest going to the Seattle Washington and then Kayak across the Pacific
Ocean.

